# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 25-02-2004. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 18-02-2004.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shqiptaret &amp; trojet e tyre nder artiste te huaj" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga glaukus 001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32092

Titulli: "Ndihme me nje hartim mbi Dante Alighieri" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga baby_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32090

Titulli: "Lipponen: Reformat kërkojnë marrëveshje të gjerë politike" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32089

Titulli: "Haiti: Opozita hedh poshte nje plan paqeje" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32088

Titulli: "Marok: të paktën 564 të vdekur nga tërmeti" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32087

Titulli: "A kane shqipetaret pike referimi?" (postuar 25-02-2004 nga citizen insane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32085

Titulli: "Socrates vs Jesus" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Ari-Intimidator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32082

Titulli: "Dashuria e humbur nuk ka kthim!!" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32078

Titulli: "Tungjatjeta!" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Lazaratsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32077

Titulli: "Tension i ulët" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga dudu62)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32071

Titulli: "Nuk Lexoj Dot Gazeten Shqiptare" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32070

Titulli: "Cili ekip futbolli eshte me popullor ne bote ?" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga OP-POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32069

Titulli: "Personazhe" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32068

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanase #8" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32064

Titulli: "Paqe te gjitheve" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Fjala e drejte)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32063

Titulli: "Flet Ramadan Avdiu, Veprimtar I Hershëm I Çështjes Kombëtare" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32062

Titulli: "Pse Koruptohen Mesuesit Ne Shkolla" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Vasien)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32061

Titulli: "Sistemi i taksave në Shqipëri (tatimet, taksat dhe sigurimet)" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32060

Titulli: "Dashruia" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga hari_sweet)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32059

Titulli: "Korrupsion" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32056

Titulli: "Tirana, si qytet i qytetareve dhe kryeqytet i pushtetareve" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32050

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithëve" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Arditi_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32044

Titulli: "Skedina # 3" (postuar 24-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32043

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne NC, SHBA" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Zuchero)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32033

Titulli: "Greqia e para ne Tirane" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga ju flet Tirana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32029

Titulli: "Hajdeni i her ktu Elbasani / Korca / Lushnja  :shkelje syri: " (postuar 23-02-2004 nga komshia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32023

Titulli: "Prokuroria: Krimi eshte rritur me 9% ne Shqiperi" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32020

Titulli: "Tragjedi ne afersi te Tetoves" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32019

Titulli: "Filmi dhe libri me romantik" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Ana18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32017

Titulli: "Barcolete E Fundit" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Vasien)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32014

Titulli: "sofra e katundit te ri (elbasan)" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga MAtilda_sexy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32010

Titulli: "Nuk lexoj dot posten" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Shaboni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31999

Titulli: "hiya" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga hiya)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31997

Titulli: "1 tironc me shum" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga tironaEjona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31994

Titulli: "Presantimi im" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Xspim)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31993

Titulli: "cili eshte linku qe perdoret per te derguar mesazh te nje email!" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31992

Titulli: "Tragjedi në minierën e Selenicës" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga zeus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31991

Titulli: "Dashuri Me Nje Te Panjohur" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31987

Titulli: "Miri Xhikes dhe ministrat e Nanos" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31984

Titulli: "E verteta" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga hope31)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31983

Titulli: "si ja kaluat shen valentinin?" (postuar 23-02-2004 nga baby_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31982

Titulli: "***RUUD van NISTELROOIJ supreme striker***" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Del Monako)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31981

Titulli: "Prezantimi Im" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Vasien)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31979

Titulli: "Per Kodet e Pepsi Giveway" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31976

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Kopliku_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31969

Titulli: "Te gabosh eshte njerezore ,te falesh eshte hyjnore." (postuar 22-02-2004 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31966

Titulli: "Si thoni ju???????????" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31960

Titulli: "Gjendja e rinise shqiptare ne Shqiperi" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga blerinarina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31956

Titulli: "Ndarja e shtetit nga feja" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31954

Titulli: "Pissing in the gene pool - by Henry Rollins (extracts)" (postuar 22-02-2004 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31950

Titulli: "Shqitare te tjere ne Xbox Live?" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Zuchero)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31945

Titulli: "Per vajzat Shqiptare ne Athine." (postuar 21-02-2004 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31942

Titulli: "Ne Kerkim Te Nje Zeri... Ndihme !!!!!!" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31940

Titulli: "Humor po i vertet ama!!" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31933

Titulli: "Për të qenë të lumtur" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga hope31)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31932

Titulli: "Si nuk është?" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga maratonomak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31927

Titulli: "Dashuria që mundi ligjin britanik" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31925

Titulli: "Ushtarët e UÇK, në gjyq me Anglinë" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31923

Titulli: "Mengjes" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31921

Titulli: "Pjese nga Ditari i aktorit N. Frasheri" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31919

Titulli: "Djem e vajza shqiptar sa ma afer nje tjetrit si na lan trashigim!!!" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31918

Titulli: "Marri për artistët Shqipëtarë" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Nihon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31917

Titulli: "Tahir Veliu interviste per gazeten Intervista e Emigrantit" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Tahir_Veliu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31916

Titulli: "Informacjone në lidhje me Doganat" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga elona2882)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31914

Titulli: "Më në fund dhe unë" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga bjondina_21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31908

Titulli: "Rrethimi i Shkodres dhe tradhtia e Esat Pashes" (postuar 21-02-2004 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31907

Titulli: "Korridori 8- rikthehet në prioritetet e BE-së" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31905

Titulli: "Cfare do te studionit?" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31900

Titulli: "pyetje  qe do pergjigje" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31898

Titulli: "kur nuk te ze gjumi" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Egla-tina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31896

Titulli: "Menu-ja perfekte për një darkë Romantike" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31894

Titulli: "Koreografitë më të Bukura" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31891

Titulli: "EURO 2004 - Kush e fiton këtë kampionat ?" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31888

Titulli: "Ndeshjet miqesore të zhvilluara këtë javë" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31886

Titulli: "Mirse ju gjeta o populli i nderuar SHQIPTAR" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga machor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31885

Titulli: "Kurvat, une dhe bota" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31883

Titulli: "Kampionati Botëror i Futbollit për Klube" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Cyclotomic)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31879

Titulli: "Kam frike nga dashuria" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Korcarja_Capkene)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31878

Titulli: "Makiavelizmi...." (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31877

Titulli: "Kuptimi i jetes..." (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31876

Titulli: "O njerez" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga lobbisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31873

Titulli: "Serbi-Kostunica i ngarkuar te formoje qeverine" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga leci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31870

Titulli: "se harrova" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga greendrag)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31869

Titulli: "&quot;THE DREAMERS&quot; nga Bertolucci" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31861

Titulli: "Kenga qe po degjoni ne kete moment...Vazhdimi!" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga dionea)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31859

Titulli: "Hej Une Jam Blerina Nga Prizreni Kosova" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga blerinarina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31856

Titulli: "A te ben pasuria me te suksesshem me femrat?" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga bobi nga torino)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31855

Titulli: "Bits and pieces!" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga denku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31851

Titulli: "Mareveshje ne fushen e mjekesise Kosove-Shqiperi" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga militanti1980)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31850

Titulli: "Mbreti Zog  dhe Feja" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31847

Titulli: "Prof. Hulusi Hako rrefen per luften kunder Fese.." (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31846

Titulli: "VPN (Virtual Private Network)" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Akulli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31840

Titulli: "Kopjimi i fotove nga forumi" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Akulli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31839

Titulli: "A ndihemi ne Shqiptaret ne mbrojtur nga shteti yne kur jemi jashte Shqiperise?" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Clevis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31838

Titulli: "Shqipëria: 90'000 km/2, 28'000 kufirë shterorë, 68'000 tokë jashtë këtij kufiri" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Kallmeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31836

Titulli: "Fieri, 101 milion dollarë investime" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31834

Titulli: "Investime Amerikane në Shqipëri" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31833

Titulli: "You know you're Albanian when...." (postuar 20-02-2004 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31832

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanllijve dhe Lushnjarve" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga komshia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31829

Titulli: "Intervistë me dr. Luan Topçiun në Bukuresht" (postuar 20-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31827

Titulli: "Gjermania, Britania e Madhe dhe Franca diskutojnë të ardhmen e BE-së" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Shpirt Njeriu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31823

Titulli: "Prezantimi i Brunes" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31822

Titulli: "Debaton me prinderit per notat ,dhe veteflijohet 17-vjecarja." (postuar 19-02-2004 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31821

Titulli: "Dona  nga Elbasani" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Dona84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31818

Titulli: "pershendes te gjithe frumistat&gt;&gt;stet dhe ne vencanit ate qe me kane kthyer pergjigje," (postuar 19-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31812

Titulli: "kur vijne provimet studentet shkunden mire" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga zafiri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31811

Titulli: "&quot;Thashethemet&quot;" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Clevis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31806

Titulli: "Deütchland über ülles (Per luanet tutonikë)" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31804

Titulli: "Anti-semitizmi ne rritje ne Europe" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31801

Titulli: "Sugjerime se si të organizjomë një shoqatë shqiptare" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Jamarber)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31800

Titulli: "Pjeter Jaku" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31799

Titulli: "Për ty..." (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Helena78)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31798

Titulli: "Fatos Nano do te vizitoje Kosoven se shpejti" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31793

Titulli: "Djemte qe propozojne edhe pa te njohur" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga joanna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31791

Titulli: "'Revoulicioni' i Qershorit. Një artikull interesant" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31789

Titulli: "TOP SHOW- Koment forumit" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31788

Titulli: "Poezi Shoqerie  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 19-02-2004 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31792

Titulli: "Poezi Shoqerie  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 19-02-2004 nga angelgirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31784

Titulli: "Krimi ne familje" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31779

Titulli: "Kadri Mani  mbi Kombin e Fene.." (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31777

Titulli: "Albanians for Clark" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31786

Titulli: "Gramsh, 2 000 gra me shume se burrat" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31771

Titulli: "Shqiperi-suedi 2-1" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31768

Titulli: "Nje dritare e hapur tani edhe ne Skandinavi" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31767

Titulli: "Gjuha shqipe në udhëkryqet e diasporës" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31765

Titulli: "Pse shkruajnë keq femrat?" (postuar 19-02-2004 nga Kosovari_78_Ca)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31764

Titulli: "Për ata që më duan dhe ata që nuk më duan" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Klajdi03)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31760

Titulli: "Jam vet i pesti." (postuar 18-02-2004 nga hitler_online)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31758

Titulli: "Klubi Juventinave(pjesa e trete)" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31755

Titulli: "Sofra Elbasanase #7" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31754

Titulli: "Te dashurosh apo te te dashurojne?" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga zafiri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31753

Titulli: "Fansat e azureve" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31750

Titulli: "Greenpeace: Organizata e mbrojtjes se ambientit" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga leci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31748

Titulli: "Mundësohet komunikimi me Solanën përmes internetit" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Llapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31746

Titulli: "Protestat qytetare për rrëzimin e qeverisë Nano" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31740

Titulli: "Intuita.......?" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga EXODUS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31735

Titulli: "Si i preferojnë femrat muskujt tek djemtë?" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga danger_dancer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31734

Titulli: "Pasaportë udhëtimi amerikane" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31733

Titulli: "Sofra KORCARE 6" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga barbygirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31730

Titulli: "Pergatitje per Shkollen E Mjekesise!" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Anabelaaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31725

Titulli: "Doni të më njihni edhe mua?" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31724

Titulli: "ALTIN TOPI - mbi dekonstruktivistët" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31723

Titulli: "Kuvendi shtyn punimet pasi deputetët nuk merren vesh për ulëset" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31722

Titulli: "Cuna Dhe Coca Shqiptare Qe Jeni Ne Athine Kure Do Behena Gati Per Parti" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga E-N-GJ-E-LL-I)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31721

Titulli: "Na lodhi kjo dashuria" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Anjeza09)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31718

Titulli: "Mirqe" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Mirqe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31716

Titulli: "Muzika klasike shqiptare dhe ajo boterore..." (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Galaxy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31715

Titulli: "&quot;Gjyshja shkodrane vrau mbesën 5-ditëshe&quot;" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31712

Titulli: "Ngritja e cmimit te bukes dhe energjise" (postuar 18-02-2004 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31711

Titulli: "Eduard Zaloshnja dhe reflektime.." (postuar 18-02-2004 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31707

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cili Klub Futbolli eshte me Popullori ne Bote?
 o 'Real Madrid' (1 vota)
 o 'Man United' (0 vota)
 o 'Celtic' (0 vota)
 o 'AC Milan' (1 vota)
 o 'Inter' (2 vota)
 o 'Juve' (0 vota)
 o 'Bayern Munich' (0 vota)
 o 'Barcelona' (0 vota)
 o 'Liverpool' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=32069

Sondazh: .
 o '.' (0 vota)
 o '.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31914

Sondazh: Cila Fiton
 o 'Portugali' (0 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Spanjë' (0 vota)
 o 'Rusi' (0 vota)
 o 'Francë' (0 vota)
 o 'Angli' (1 vota)
 o 'Zvicër' (0 vota)
 o 'Kroaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Suedi' (0 vota)
 o 'Bullgari' (0 vota)
 o 'Danimarkë' (0 vota)
 o 'Itali' (2 vota)
 o 'Republika Çeke' (0 vota)
 o 'Hollanda' (1 vota)
 o 'Gjermania' (2 vota)
 o 'Letonia' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31888

Sondazh: Si mendoni për këtë zgjedhje të FIFA-s
 o 'Ja vlen të ketë një turne të tillë' (7 vota)
 o 'Nuk ja vlen, më mirë siç ka qenë' (1 vota)
 o 'Ja vlen por do lodhen lojtarët' (0 vota)
 o 'është thjesht biznesi i rradhës' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31879

Sondazh: A i mbeshtesni ju protestat qytetare?
 o 'Po' (59 vota)
 o 'Jo' (12 vota)
 o 'Indiferent' (12 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=31740


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

25-02:
 o burrelsi (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=81

25-02:
 o admir kolaj (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3791

25-02:
 o daniele.d (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8253

25-02:
 o tiziana - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=993

25-02:
 o guascka_e_detit (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1041

25-02:
 o ElbaGirL (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12913
 o chykiboy (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12635

25-02:
 o unicorn (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1875

25-02:
 o phillybit (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2751

25-02:
 o orkidea blu (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2941

25-02:
 o Kandy (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2968

25-02:
 o dj-cezar (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3258

25-02:
 o Jurgen202002 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3627

25-02:
 o db8ergrl (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9285

25-02:
 o hope31 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4071

25-02:
 o N-Y-City GuY718 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4208

25-02:
 o SweetLilGal (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4297

25-02:
 o alexia1981 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4446

25-02:
 o CeZaRdJ (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4535

25-02:
 o Candy_Lipz (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4805

25-02:
 o Korcare_84 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4852

25-02:
 o Urim Dedja (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5244

25-02:
 o Guruu (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5485

25-02:
 o eLba^girL (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=12908

25-02:
 o UnDeRgRoUnD (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6321

25-02:
 o gaxhije e vogel - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6700
 o elbaaa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6725

25-02:
 o komshia (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9141

25-02:
 o tomas82 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9165

25-02:
 o Trini (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9590


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 18-02-2004
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 141 Anetare te rinj
 o 151 Tema te reja
 o 3,212 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

